# Pasar de 3.7 a 5 Voltios



## akistartio (Nov 28, 2010)

Hola todos tengo una bateria de un telefono movil de litio a 3.7V y me gustaria aprovecharla para alimentar un circuito con un pic, para ello necesito obtener 5V, ¿como podria hacerlo de la forma más sencilla?

por cierto, tengo un mc34063a que es un dc - dc converter pero no se como usarlo para mi caso

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXrvvwt.pdf


----------



## Vin (Nov 28, 2010)

Hola, está el NCP1402 que te entrega 5v 200mA con un voltaje entre 0.8 y 5v en la entrada.

Un saludo.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Nov 28, 2010)

Y porque no alimentas al Pic con esos 3.7V directamente?, tendras que usar una frecuencia del Pic menor, pero funcionará (es una opcion eh)

Si no, busca Step down por internet y verás muchos circuitos, el que tu pides es bastante común.
En el datasheet del integrado que tienes, sale uno, pero habria que calcular los componentes para sacar 5V en vez de 28 como sale ahi.

Saludos

Pdt: He estado mirando el datasheet, y el circuito de la pagina 6 creo que te vale, deberias cambiar las resistencias R1 y R2 para que cuando a la salida tengas 5V, en la entrada CII tengas 1.25V, (se calculan como un simple divisor resitivo) 
Prueba y nos cuentas.
 con R1=3k3 y R2=10k deberias tener 5V a la salida.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 28, 2010)

Mira aqui
http://www.nomad.ee/micros/mc34063a/index.shtml

No se porque no funciona con 3.7->5, pero si3.0->5 que es lo mismo.

Sigue el esquema, funciona, yo fabrique la bobina d un toroide de placa base de PC bobinando unas 20 espiras de hilo delgado de 0.3mm


----------



## rodri_go100 (Nov 29, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> No se porque no funciona con 3.7->5, pero si 3.0->5 que es lo mismo.



Yo he probado con 3,7 (coma en vez de punto) y si que funciona bien, el problema es que no te da los valores normalizados de R's.
Buena pagina! 

Saludos


----------



## akistartio (Nov 29, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas, el pic controla unos 7447 que son ttl y van a 5V, éstos controlan 2 displays por eso tengo que alimentarlo a 5V.

rodri_go100 ¿solo con cambiar esas resistencias lo pudeo hacer? vaya, yo cuando he visto lo de Ton/Toff y todos esos parámetros he pensado que era cosa de ingeniero, pero si en el datasheet viene hecho manos a la obra. Muchas gracias creo que ya tengo el problema solucinado.

Por cierto si a alguien le interesa he montado este cargador para la bateria y va cojonudo.
http://www.belza.cz/charge/liion2.htm


----------



## Johnatan (Nov 29, 2010)

el pic no debe funcionar con 3,5 v. ya que es diseñado para un voltaje de 5 lo q pasa es que dentro del circuito necesita sus 5 v. por los niveles logicos

salu2


----------



## akistartio (Nov 30, 2010)

me habia equivocado en el texto queria decir que tengo que alimentarlo a 5 v. ya lo he corregido


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 30, 2012)

Te anduvo con esos cambios de resistencia?
Una duda, la bobina puede ser la de choque que viene en forma de resistencia o recomiendan otra?


----------



## Aaronmdq (Ago 16, 2016)

Hola, como están?

Antes que nada perdón si esto se ha hablado en otro post, usé el buscador y leí muchos post pero no encuentro lo que estoy buscando.

Tengo 5 baterías 18650 las cuales serán un powerbank. Necesito hacer un circuito de salida que tome los 3.7v y los transforme a 5v con una salida de 2A. No debe ser muy grande de tamaño y en lo posible sin disipadores, ya que caso contrario, no entraría en el case que tengo preparado. 

A su vez el módulo de carga pienso hacerlo con un transformador de celular (5V 2A output) y usando dos resistencias en serie, aprovechando la caída de voltaje de 0.6v en cada una de ellas. Por favor confirmarme si esto es correcto.

Mil gracias y saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2016)

Compra un modulito chino, son baratos y dan 2A se supone

Peeero cuidado, necesitas algo que corte cuando la batería esté descargada, si la llevas a 0V o la bajas de cierto nivel las destruirás enseguida


----------



## Aaronmdq (Ago 16, 2016)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Compra un modulito chino, son baratos y dan 2A se supone
> 
> Peeero cuidado, necesitas algo que corte cuando la batería esté descargada, si la llevas a 0V o la bajas de cierto nivel las destruirás enseguida



Hola amigo gracias por tu respuesta.

La idea es evitar ese circuito, ya que en mi país (Argentina) hay un cambio en el régimen importador y hay cierta incertidumbre con el tiempo de entrega de encomiendas.

Se pueden conseguir por MercadoLibre, pero con envío y costos me sale lo mísmo que comprar un powerbank chino y desmontarle el circuito.

Saludos!


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 16, 2016)

Ten cuidado con la carga, te recomiendo que busques un chip adecuado por que si excedes los 4,2V dañaras la celda, tampoco debe bajar el voltaje de 3,2V por seguridad, si baja mucho se puede dañar con riesgo de incendio al recargarla, y también hay que cuidar la temperatura.

Idealmente debe ser cargada por una corriente constante y luego pasar al voltaje constante llegando a los 4,2V para no sobrecargar la y que la temperatura se controle, además el circuito debe bloquear la batería por baja tensión o alta temperatura.

Del convertidor puedes buscar la hoja de datos del chip usado en los modelos chinos, hay unos que solo usan 5 componentes extras.


----------

